# How much i5 2300 2.8ghz Good For Gaming???



## The N (Mar 19, 2015)

hey guys,

i have option to buy i5 2300 at cheap price. i:e at $90  and i have gigabyte 760 2gb. so what you say, i usually do only compagin level gaming. no MP. is this CPU fine to hold up latest games. lke BF4, Dying light, etc etc. 

or should i go for higher i5??


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

i5 is kinda enough for games, also getting a "K" version for example i5 2500K will make your rig more future proof, 
will you begin a new rig construction or you gonna re-use parts from your current rig?

Actually i5 2300 is a second generation processor .. as your 2500 one... i see no reason for "Upgrade" also upgrade options dont aplly to your current situation..

Regards,


----------



## XSI (Mar 19, 2015)

if there is any option to increase the clock to 3.3-3.5Ghz like overclocking, turbo boost or similar. it would be pretty good with 760. My friend has 2120 cpu + 6870 gpu and its ok for many games, just loosen AA. so for you should be good.

Processor Base Frequency  2.8 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency  3.1 GHz

but the price kinda high it launched 2011 with 180$ price tag. and discontinued year later.
but it has 4 cores thats good.

question do you want to change your 2500? or you are without cpu at the moment?


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

take a look at this...
http://ark.intel.com/es/compare/52209,52206

Your current intel Core i5 2500 es better processor, compared to the other intel i5 2300. 
make the math dude... there is no upgrade  changing your actual processor fot the mentioned one, look for a "K" version for example i5 2500k, also a intel i7 could be nicer, 2nd and 3rd generations of core processores shares 1155 socket .. so you can keep your actual motherboard with any Ivy and Sandy Bridge processor in the LGA 1155 socket pacakage, 

Regards,


----------



## johnspack (Mar 19, 2015)

No.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 20, 2015)

The N said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have option to buy i5 2300 at cheap price. i:e at $90  and i have gigabyte 760 2gb. so what you say, i usually do only compagin level gaming. no MP. is this CPU fine to hold up latest games. lke BF4, Dying light, etc etc.
> 
> *or should i go for higher i5??*



You should go for higher i5
That 2300 would be worse because it's clocked 600Mhz lower.

Pretty much you'd need a "K" chip.
You could overclock the chip you havea little bit..
maybe to around 103.5 on the bclck.
It can cause OS corruption like that though..
Be warned..Don't have anything you can't afford to lose on your OS drive.(If you start raising bclck on Sandy Bridge).

If i had a nickel for every time I've had to type "bootrec" I'd probably have $5


----------



## Artas1984 (Mar 21, 2015)

i5 2300 is a *good* CPU for gaming.. 

All you need to know is that:

1) it will beat AMD FX8350 in *games*

2) it will go head to head with Haswell Core i5 2,8 GHz CPU in *games*


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/697?vs=363

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1158

Bitch please.


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2015)

why amd FX8350??
he is asking about 2 intel i5's....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2015)

The N said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have option to buy i5 2300 at cheap price. i:e at $90  and i have gigabyte 760 2gb. so what you say, i usually do only compagin level gaming. no MP. is this CPU fine to hold up latest games. lke BF4, Dying light, etc etc.
> 
> or should i go for higher i5??



i5 2300 is still quite good for gaming, my second PC (my primary a year ago) is/was an i5 2400.

i've actually played dying light on it just yesterday and it ran fine. it runs everything faster than my previous CPU, and AMD phenom II 1090T


As everyone else has already said you have a faster chip already, unless this was about a secondary PC.


----------

